# Help!! Rescued pregnant golden??



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank You for taking her into your home. She is a very lucky girl to have been found by you. I don't know anything about pregnancies or false pregnancies. Hopefully another member with more information will see your Thread and make a comment.

Will you be keeping her?


----------



## dixon (Dec 22, 2011)

paula bedard said:


> Thank You for taking her into your home. She is a very lucky girl to have been found by you. I don't know anything about pregnancies or false pregnancies. Hopefully another member with more information will see your Thread and make a comment.
> 
> Will you be keeping her?


Yes, I would love to. shes very nice and sweet dog but I do not want bunch of puppies ..have no clue how to deal with it and what to do if that is the case..


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

No idea about the pregnancy/false pregnancy but thank you so much for taking this poor girl in. The pic of her laying on her bed is so heart warming and sweet, especially considering the life she had before you found her.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Dixon where are you located ????? 

False pregnancies are very common and you should find that it goes away on its own... in the meantime you might find that she is snuggling toys and such as surrogate pups. If they did the ultrasound and found nothing then it probably is a false pregnancy but there is always a chance of one or two pups hiding up in there somewhere... 

considering how she looks I am wondering if she didn't recently have a litter... 

did the vet say why she couldn't spay her now??? instead of waiting 

just my two cents


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I TO AM WONDERING, IF SHE HAD A LITTER ALREADY, she looks so sweet, please take good care of her, find a good vet, get her some good dog food, thanks for taking her.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

How many day's was she just left there tied up?


----------



## dixon (Dec 22, 2011)

Shalva said:


> Dixon where are you located ?????
> 
> False pregnancies are very common and you should find that it goes away on its own... in the meantime you might find that she is snuggling toys and such as surrogate pups. If they did the ultrasound and found nothing then it probably is a false pregnancy but there is always a chance of one or two pups hiding up in there somewhere...
> 
> ...


She had flat tummy when I brought her home about 5weeks ago. she had to have surgery to remove infected lump? in her mouth and she had hard time recovering after that. My vet wanted to give her some break time before she goes into another surgery which required to be in sleep.


----------



## dixon (Dec 22, 2011)

goldensrbest said:


> How many day's was she just left there tied up?


She was not tied up, she was just left in the park; that park was fenced all around and you open the two gate doors to get in with your dog. so someone brought her there and left without her/closed the door behind her.

I saw her 4 days but the lady said she was sleeping in there about a week.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Poor baby, how could someone just do that, thank goodness you took her home with you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dixon*

Dixon

Did she have surgery to remove something from her mouth?
Is she eating and drinking and going to bathroom now?
Are her gums pink?
When did the vet last see her?
She is a beauty-what did you name her?


----------



## geenz (Aug 3, 2011)

You've done a wonderful thing taking her into your home! She's a beautiful girl and very lucky to have you


----------



## dixon (Dec 22, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Dixon
> 
> Did she have surgery to remove something from her mouth?
> Is she eating and drinking and going to bathroom now?
> ...


Yes, she had surgery about 5weeks ago, a day after I brought her home
she had lump right next to her left molars.

Yes, shes fine now with mouth issues, she eats and use bathroom fine but she had a somewhat soft stool about two days now so I am feeding her boiled chicken and rice. She saw vet about 1.5weeks ago for ultrasound


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

What did they remove from her Mouth? 
Was it biopsied?
Are her gums pink and healthy looking?


----------



## dixon (Dec 22, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> What did they remove from her Mouth?
> Was it biopsied?
> Are her gums pink and healthy looking?


I can not remember the name (sorry, english is not my first language and I have hard time remembering hard words) but the vet explained that she had infected area which cause her pain when chew or touched. it was filled with pus.

I just checked and her gum is pink and fine looking!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

It sounds like maybe it was an abscess?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

Pink gums are healthy-means she is not dehydrated.
She probably had an abcess on her tooth or gum. *Thank heavens it was not cancer.*I would keep an eye on her but if she is eating, drinking and going to bathroom, she is probably o.k.
What is her NAME? She is beautiful! Bless you for saving her!!


----------



## dixon (Dec 22, 2011)

Bentley's Mom said:


> It sounds like maybe it was an abscess?


I think so..not sure. I didnt really care to ask what it was after they have removed it. it looked like a big lump with white-ish bloody stuff coming out of it.


----------



## dixon (Dec 22, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Pink gums are healthy-means she is not dehydrated.
> She probably had an abcess on her tooth or gum. *Thank heavens it was not cancer.*I would keep an eye on her but if she is eating, drinking and going to bathroom, she is probably o.k.
> What is her NAME? She is beautiful! Bless you for saving her!!


We named her Apple but I kept thinking somethings inside her. I put my palm on her tummy then I feel little nudges or feels like somethings moving around....like fluttering..

maybe I am just too worried.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

It could be that you're feeling her digestive process, especially if she was having soft stools recently. 

I love the name Apple, I think it's sweet. I hope this is just a false pregnancy, but if she does have puppies that the ultrasound missed, maybe you can contact a Golden Rescue in your area who can help with the pups until they are ready to go to new homes and you can keep Apple. I'd think puppies would be easy to place, especially Goldens or Golden mix.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dixon*

DIXON

Paula IS RIGHT!! If she does have puppies, maybe a Golden Rescue or Humane Society near you would take them.
Where do you live?

Here is a link to the Golden Rescues:

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

http://www.grca-nrc.org/rescue_guide.html


----------



## dixon (Dec 22, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> DIXON
> 
> Paula IS RIGHT!! If she does have puppies, maybe a Golden Rescue or Humane Society near you would take them.
> Where do you live?
> ...


I live in northern CA.
ugh.. I do not even want to imagine of her having puppies....... I will pray!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dixon*

Dixon

We were just saying in case!!
Keep us posted on Apple-I love her name!
How old is she?


----------



## dixon (Dec 22, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Dixon
> 
> We were just saying in case!!
> Keep us posted on Apple-I love her name!
> How old is she?


Thank you. I will keep this info in mind.
Vet thinks that shes 2-3.


----------



## dixon (Dec 22, 2011)

When do you usually feel/see puppy moving very obvious? or if its false, when is this going to be end and how do you know it ended?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dixon*

Dixon

Hope someone on here can answer this.
You can google and possibly find some info.

http://www.google.com/webhp?sourcei....,cf.osb&fp=96ce8927a7c42694&biw=1265&bih=575

http://www.google.com/webhp?sourcei....,cf.osb&fp=96ce8927a7c42694&biw=1265&bih=575


----------



## dixon (Dec 22, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Dixon
> 
> Hope someone on here can answer this.
> You can google and possibly find some info.
> ...



Thank you. I just wend to check on her down stair she was sleeping..
and she has some discharge coming out of her vulva (some already hanging in end of her vulva).

It has no color, no smell but sticky like glue...............?! any idea on this? all google said no odor discharge is normal.. should I take her to vet again?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dixon*

I would call the vet or an emergency vet and ask on the phon



Vaginal Discharge in Dogs - Page 1



www.petplace.com/dogs/vaginal-discharge-in-dogs/page1.aspx


Vaginal discharge is a normal part of the heat cycle of the intact female dog. ... When the placental sites do not recede in the bitch after birth, then a persistent ...



What does it mean when a female dog has thick yellow discharge ...





answers.yahoo.com › Home › All Categories › Pets › Dogs



5 answers - Apr 21, 2010
Top answer: If she still has her uterus, she may have pyometra (this is a uterine infection and is an emergency). She will need to be spayed to save her life. ...

My dog has discharge coming from her female parts. Has this ever ...‎
What does a white/opaque discharge in a female dog mean? - Yahoo ...‎
My pregnant female dog has a yellow gel-like discharge when she ...‎
What does it mean when a girl starts getting really bad discharge ...‎

More results from answers.yahoo.com »





What does thick yellow discharge mean coming from old english female





uk.answers.yahoo.com › ... › All Categories › Pets › Dogs



2 answers - May 27
"What does thick yellow discharge mean coming from old english female dog after 10 days mating?" - Find the answer to this question and millions more on ...

What does it mean when a female dog is in heat? - Yahoo! UK ...‎ - May 1, 2009
What does it mean when my dog is pregnant and then a slimy clear ...‎ - Jan 3, 2007

More results from uk.answers.yahoo.com »







What does it mean when my dog has white discharge from the ...





www.dogster.com › ... › Health & Wellness › Alternative Treatments



4 answers - Aug 10, 2010
Answers to: What does it mean when my dog has white discharge from the ... I think a female dog can come in heat as early as 4 months. ...





What's Vaginal Discharge?





kidshealth.org › Kids › Growing Up


Vaginal discharge means the fluid or mucus stuff that comes out of a girl's vagina. ... Women also have this discharge, which continues until menopause, when ... The amount of discharge can also vary depending upon a girl's menstrual cycle. ...



Causes of Female Dog Discharge - Ask.com





www.ask.com/questions-about/Causes-of-Female-Dog-Discharge


Jump to What does it mean when your female dog is discharging greenish co.‎: It means your dogs is pregnet and you will need ...



The Healthy Dog





www.akc.org/public_education/healthy_dog.cfm


Nasal discharge should be clear, never yellowish, thick, bubbly, or foul smelling. A cool, wet nose does not necessarily mean the dog is healthy, and a dry, warm nose doesn't ... A spay operation removes the female dog's ovaries and uterus. ...



What does it mean when your female dog is discharging greenish color





wiki.answers.com › ... › Animal Life › Pets › Dogs › Dog Health


Most likely, the dog is coming into season - meaning ready to be bred. Female dogs will display a swollen vulva and vaginal discharge starting approximately ...



What does a white/opaque discharge in a female dog mean?





www.mihav.com › Mihav.com › Dog Forums › Dogs



1 post - 1 author - Last post: Feb 11, 2009
I have a one year old lab who has always, from the time she was a very young puppy, had a little whitish/clearish discharge after she pees.





Dog Discharge





www.petcaregt.com/dogcare/dogdischarge.html


Female dog discharge and Male dog discharge information is provided in ... a mild antiseptic under fairly strong pressure will do a lot to reduce the amount of drip. ... In male dogs the slightly yellowish or blood tinged discharge actually means ...




Ad - Why this ad?




Female Dog Discharge




www.ask.com/Female+Dog+Discharge



Find Female Dog Discharge Q&A Results Female Dog Discharge


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Call*

I would definitely call the vet or the emergency vet and ask.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I would make another appointment and ask for a second ultrasound, she could have been early enough in the pregnancy that they could not see anything, 2 weeks now you would be able to see the outline spines. 

Given the discharge, you should have her examined again anyway, there are other things that can cause a swollen tummy, like a urinary tract infection, a uterine infection, etc. 

You are concerned, have her checked out again. If the current vet won't do it, find one who will.

Thank you for giving this girl a good home. She is beautiful.


----------



## dixon (Dec 22, 2011)

Ok, I just called about an hour ago and went in, they had an opening.

The vet said she does not want to do xrays because she does not know if its far enough.... she said she saw one puppy.. she assumed that shes at least 6 -7 weeks pregnant since I had her for 5 weeks... also vet was not sure if there are more because she said if theres only one puppy, Apple wont show any belly..


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

If you think you will need help, try contacting the Norcal Golden Retriever Rescue

NORCAL Golden Retriever Rescue | Contact Us

I am very thankful that you rescued this poor girl from the park!


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

You have done such a good thing by taking in that sweetie pie.

I don't know the first thing about pregnancies, but I wish you all the luck in the world.


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank you thank you for rescuing this precious dog.

God bless you.


----------



## maple1144 (Oct 18, 2009)

Its wondeful you have taken this angel home with you, Im sure you wont have a problem finding a great home for the puppy when the time comes, ecspecially after you show a picture or two on here lol. I wish you lots of luck dealing with the pregnany and I am sure there are lots of people on here with experience to help you. I love Apples name!


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

I have had one who had a false and had a hugh belly, produced milk but no babies. I have had another that didn't show at all until the week before and had 10. I would call some breeders and rescue in your area to help you be prepared. To prepare for one or 10 is the same. Thank you for helping her.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Bless you for taking in Apple, she's beautiful.
Hopefully the rescues will help with any puppies.


----------



## dixon (Dec 22, 2011)

MGMF said:


> I have had one who had a false and had a hugh belly, produced milk but no babies. I have had another that didn't show at all until the week before and had 10. I would call some breeders and rescue in your area to help you be prepared. To prepare for one or 10 is the same. Thank you for helping her.


Thank you! I am not sure if she is big or not. Would you consider her as she is not showing? my vet said she is little too big for one puppy.


----------



## dixon (Dec 22, 2011)

maple1144 said:


> Its wondeful you have taken this angel home with you, Im sure you wont have a problem finding a great home for the puppy when the time comes, ecspecially after you show a picture or two on here lol. I wish you lots of luck dealing with the pregnany and I am sure there are lots of people on here with experience to help you. I love Apples name!


Thank you! If she has only one, I will give the puppy to someone I can see often


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I wonder if there are any breeders on here who live close by that could help you out? I'm sure the rescue will work with you through the pregnancy and helping to find homes for the babies. I can not believe someone would leave that sweet girl at the park? She is so precious looking and I LOVE the name you gave her. Thank You Thank You Thank You for taking her in to your home and loving her.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Where in Northern CA are you?


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Many wishes to you and Apple. She's a lucky girl to have found you.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

You said you live in Northern CA...do you live in Dixon? I'm in Fairfield and can help if you need anything!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Awwww, Apple is BEAUTIFUL, and will make a good Mommy if her fate holds true. GOD BLESS YOU for rescuing her and giving her quality care from the start. He life was made the day that you took her home. Keep us updated on her progress... She is a beautiful girly, and we love her already here! xxxoo


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

dixon said:


> Thank you! If she has only one, I will give the puppy to someone I can see often


Thank you for taking Apple in. Somehow I think if she has more than one you will give each one to someone you can see often...


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

You really need to have a conversation with the vet as having one puppy can be a problem and might require a C-section actually having one puppy OFTEN requires a C-section because labor doesn't start naturally and the puppy is likely to be very large... 

But I am confused... 

In your first post here you said there were no puppies and the vet saw nothing and that this was a false pregnancy.... then you come back and say that the vet said they saw one puppy... (most vets can't get an accurate count on ultrasound and ultrasound is used to verify pregnancy or not but not to get a count) I have only ever been to one vet that got a count on ultrasound and they were a reproductive specialist.... but that doesn't make sense to be honest.... did they or didn't they see puppies.... 

At this stage in pregnancy IF she is pregnant you would not be able to feel movement AND if she has only one puppy you might see mammary tract developement but she wouldn't be getting bigger the reality is that for most dogs with one puppy they don't even look pregnant except for mammary development... 

So I am confused... What did the vet tell you? 

Did they talk about the dangers of having one puppy???


----------



## dixon (Dec 22, 2011)

Shalva said:


> You really need to have a conversation with the vet as having one puppy can be a problem and might require a C-section actually having one puppy OFTEN requires a C-section because labor doesn't start naturally and the puppy is likely to be very large...
> 
> But I am confused...
> 
> ...


Me too, When I took her to vet about 1.5 weeks ago she said she did not see any puppy via ultrasound.

I was worried because her belly seems like growing and I thought I felt something..well maybe I imagined.. but I took her today mostly because she had clear discharge(no odor and it was glue like sticky) and she just said it was normal but I asked her to do ultrasound again to ease my mind; I worried so much she maybe have a puppy in her ( normally I worry about everything 

They took her to the back room and told me to wait outside..and she said she could see only one puppy and told me to comeback next week to see how that one does... I realized that she didnt even give me the picture when I got home and I called her and she said she didnt give it to me because I didnt ask for it...

I will be honest, I cant stop think that she just trying to get more money out of me to bring her in again next week.. I am only 23 and still in university.. already spent nearly $1000..

She has not mention about C-section or anything but I found the info about singleton via google search..gash 

Is she trying to keep charge me more money for more visit? because they charge $50 for everytime you go in so I paid $50+$120(ultrasound) 1.5 weeks ago and same amount again today...


----------



## dixon (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh,, and the vet is very young..she seems like late 20's at the most..

Shalva, do you consider her as she does not look like pregnant or carrying only one puppy by looking at the pictures I have posted first? I know it is hard to tell but want some honest opinion.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I WANT TO THANK YOU, FOR BEING SO CARING OF APPLE, i know money is always tight with students, and others also.


----------



## dixon (Dec 22, 2011)

goldensrbest said:


> I WANT TO THANK YOU, FOR BEING SO CARING OF APPLE, i know money is always tight with students, and others also.


I couldn't even sleep, worrying so much 
Do you think she looks like carrying one puppy? I have no clue, never saw pregnant dog in my life.. her breast are hanging about 2' long when she stands up...


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

dixon said:


> i couldn't even sleep, worrying so much
> do you think she looks like carrying one puppy? I have no clue, never saw pregnant dog in my life.. Her breast are hanging about 2' long when she stands up...


 i don't know, never had a pregant dog before, but you are doing great, i think, i wish someone that knows, would help you, if maybe any breeders near you.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Where are you in Nor CA? Please try contacting the GR Rescue up there. Maybe they can put you in touch with a breeder who can come by and give you some advice in person. 

NORCAL Golden Retriever Rescue | Contact Us


----------



## dixon (Dec 22, 2011)

goldensrbest said:


> i don't know, never had a pregant dog before, but you are doing great, i think, i wish someone that knows, would help you, if maybe any breeders near you.


I am going to meet my friend's mother this afternoon, she breeds boxers and she said she will keep Apple with her if need but I am still worrying..


----------



## dixon (Dec 22, 2011)

sammydog said:


> Where are you in Nor CA? Please try contacting the GR Rescue up there. Maybe they can put you in touch with a breeder who can come by and give you some advice in person.
> 
> NORCAL Golden Retriever Rescue | Contact Us


I did contact rescue and am going to meet my friends mom who breeds boxer. I am near chico!


----------



## dixon (Dec 22, 2011)

I will keep things updated! Thank you everyone


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I think it is a really good idea to get this girl to someone who has had a litter before.... and has experience... that singular puppy could be a problem and she will need someone experienced


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I WONDER, if rescue would try to get you, to give apple to them,if that is what you want, then that is your choice, but if not, you know what i am saying?


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

goldensrbest said:


> I WONDER, if rescue would try to get you, to give apple to them,if that is what you want, then that is your choice, but if not, you know what i am saying?


Would they do that? Are there any breeders on here who could help him that are close by?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

FinnTastic said:


> Would they do that? Are there any breeders on here who could help him that are close by?


 I don't know, it just makes me wonder, if they would help him, or her,without turning the dog over to them?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dixon*

Dixon

See your post from yesterday, 6:41 p.m.
,* I just called about an hour ago and went in, they had an opening.

The vet said she does not want to do xrays because she does not know if its far enough.... she said she saw one puppy.. she assumed that shes at least 6 -7 weeks pregnant since I had her for 5 weeks... also vet was not sure if there are more because she said if theres only one puppy, Apple wont show any belly.. *

*PLEASE Meet with your Mom's friend and let them help Apple. What worried me that you said yesterday is the sticky discharge. Pyometra is an infection that an unspayed dog can get and it can be DEADLY. WHAT did the vet say?*


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

dixon said:


> I am going to meet my friend's mother this afternoon, she breeds boxers and she said she will keep Apple with her if need but I am still worrying..


 
That is good news. Like I said before your can not always predict how many by the size of the Mom. When my girl had her false you would swear she was carring a very large litter. A girl I have now who had pups I would have guessed 3-5 by her size...she had 8. X-ray is your best guess. Getting her with someone with experience is the right choice.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Karen ,the vet said there is one pup he saw.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

No idea about the pregnancies, but really want to thank you for taking Apple in. Wish you the best with her and the pregnancy.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

To those of you that know more about this than I do is it possible that she already had a litter but there is still a puppy in her that was stuck for some reason? Just wondering.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I have no advice to offer but wanted to thank you for giving this girl a great home. You are her angel.

Hopefully you can find someone to help deliver puppy (or puppies).


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Dixon,

I'm just catching up with this thread now. I think you're a truly good person for all you are doing.

I'm so glad you have found someone (your friend's mom) who can take Apple and help her through the birth. Poor lamb. Abandoned in a park. I just can't even conceive of a human being having so little concern for a helpless human life.

I hope everything goes well and Apple has a healthy puppy or puppies and has a good life with you.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I really don't know much about pregnant dogs either. But I remember they did an x-ray and we counted spines when I was waiting for Jordan to be born. Homeward Bound Golden Rescue is fairly close to you, Homeward Bound Golden Retriever Rescue and Sancuary, Inc.. No rescue should be taking this dog away from you if you want to keep. But they can help if there are any pups.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

if there was a puppy stuck and left there she would be deathly sick by now.... 

they can't do xray until the pups are calcified toward the end of hte pregnancy..... 

the mucus from the vulva is common in a pregnant bitch.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Shalva said:


> if there was a puppy stuck and left there she would be deathly sick by now....
> 
> they can't do xray until the pups are calcified toward the end of hte pregnancy.....
> 
> the mucus from the vulva is common in a pregnant bitch.


I thought she would be really sick now if that was the case but I'm no expert in pregnant dogs so I was wondering. I hope everything works out ok.


----------



## dixon (Dec 22, 2011)

Guys! My friends mother was actually willing to meet me earlier as I was so worried.

She said she can not tell how many but she said she will help me and then Apple can stay in her house when she gets close to the due date!

She only has two boxers and they both stay inside with her and they were nice to Apple. I think Apple can stay there without problem and she told me to come attend when she have a puppy.

I think they want me to surrender Apple to them to take any action. 

Now we are guessing how far she actually is..


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

How do you feel about that?


----------



## dixon (Dec 22, 2011)

goldensrbest said:


> How do you feel about that?


When I asked them if i will be able to take her back after everything is done, they said I will need togo through adoption processs and they may consider me.


MAY CONSIDER??? I am not happy about that to be honest


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

dixon said:


> When I asked them if i will be able to take her back after everything is done, they said I will need togo through adoption processs and they may consider me.
> 
> 
> MAY CONSIDER??? I am not happy about that to be honest


Who are you talking about, your friend or a rescue?

I do not think you should give her up!


----------



## dixon (Dec 22, 2011)

sammydog said:


> Who are you talking about, your friend or a rescue?
> 
> I do not think you should give her up!


The rescue people.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

What a heartwarming story! Thankyou for being such a good person and giving all your love to this wonderful girl. I wish you both the best in 2012 - ((hugs!!)):smooch:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

It sounds like you should just work with your friends mom who breeds boxers  good luck!


----------



## dixon (Dec 22, 2011)

She is very quiet today, I think shes little stressed from the car ride 
I am thinking of getting an x-ray, would it be safe to wait until Monday or should I try to take her in today? what do you guys think?

It feels like her breast gotten little larger but I can not tell as I see her every second!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Now, i am confused, i thought you were meeting with your friends mom, i knew you contacted a rescue, but this morning was the rescue?


----------



## dixon (Dec 22, 2011)

goldensrbest said:


> Now, i am confused, i thought you were meeting with your friends mom, i knew you contacted a rescue, but this morning was the rescue?


I met my friends mom this morning, she said I can come over early if I want.
I did not go meet the rescue because I was not sure what will they make me do so I only called and asked them.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

OKAY, GOT IT, i was affarid, the rescue would say that, they will charge you, if you get her back, that is if they okay you, you seem so caring towards her, if you have the space for her, the lifestyle, the money to have a dog, it would be nice if you could keep her, but right now you need help with her, and those pups, i wish someone would help you, that knowshow to deal with this.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

If you're worried, I would go ahead and get the x-ray to ease your mind and to just be sure. I was also thinking that you may want to know where there is an emergency vet near you that will be open during the holidays . . . just in case you would need one. I wonder if there is anyone on this board who may have an idea about what you said about Apple's breast getting larger.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dixon*

Dixon

What did your Mom's friend say the discharge was? Should you be worried about it. Did you Mom's friend think she is pregnant?


----------



## dixon (Dec 22, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Dixon
> 
> What did your Mom's friend say the discharge was? Should you be worried about it. Did you Mom's friend think she is pregnant?


Yes, she thinks that app is pregnant and she said its normal discharge fore pregnant dogs.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

goldensrbest said:


> I don't know, it just makes me wonder, if they would help him, or her,without turning the dog over to them?


Generally the rescues take possession of the dog, they probably would not just provide assistance without having custody of her.

I think she belongs with you, so I would not want you to give her up to a rescue. I am really glad you have your friends mom to help you with the birthing and puppy/puppies.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Glad*

So glad to hear that the discharge is normal for pregnant dogs.
I was worried it could be an infection called pyometra - but if your friend saw her I'm sure she knows. 
Just keep in mind what someone else said that Apple might need vet help delivering her pup.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow, a rescue won't help but just take possession and then MAY consider with adoption privileges? I have second thoughts about using rescue for future considerations of owning a pet.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Deb_Bayne said:


> Wow, a rescue won't help but just take possession and then MAY consider with adoption privileges? I have second thoughts about using rescue for future considerations of owning a pet.


You have to keep in mind, the function of a rescue is to RESCUE a dog in need. In most cases they are taking a dog out of a bad situation, removing it from a neglectful owner, in order to give it a better life. If they are removing a dog from a bad situation, why would it make sense to return the dog to that same person who was not taking care of it? They need to be free to choose the best possible home for any given dog, which is why they have to take possession of the dog.

That's the NOT case here, the female is loved and cared for, but I'm sure they will help place the puppies if needed, given the circumstances.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I understand that the rescue, rescues animals, that they do good,BUT, when called upon to give help, and they won't unless, a person gives up the dog, i just really,do not like that at all, and i thought that would be exactly what they would do, that did not prove me wrong, i wish they would had.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

See that happen here with our local spca...they do clinics, even an appt. one on a day during the week, but if someone reaches out to them with help, they tell them only way is to surrender the animal. Sad that it would have to go that route. 

To the OP, I would def. get an xray to see if you do see a pup/puppies there yet. You only need to do one view (the dog on her side) to see them..if your not happy with the vet you were just at call around to others and see if they can get you in next week. Even though you don't know how far along she is I would recommend taking her temperature twice daily to check for a temperature drop (usually- not always- they have a drop in temp 24-48 hours before going into labor). That would be one clue it may be happening. As well as panting, restlessness, not wanting to eat, sometimes diarrhea, and occasionally milk discharge..I would also recommend this website for information too.. hopefully your boxer friend will be doing most of the work but I would be prepared just in case! Click here for Articles -Look for the breeding/whelping articles.

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

A clear non-smelling discharge is normal towards the end of pregnancy. Normally milk will not appear until days before to day of delivery but may vary if the dog has had pups before. I have felt pups as early as 6-7 weeks, but usually only with larger pups. Tjhe fact that she is already having a discharge makes me think that she will deliver sooner than later. If your friends mom is available and you are comfortable Apple may be happier in your home than with a stranger who has dogs of their own. Personally I would recommend setting up a whelping box soon and encourge her to sleep in it. If you decide for her to go to your friend bring the box along. You can put her bed or blankets in it until she get used to it and gradually start adding newspapers and remove her bedding. Before delivery many dogs (but not all) will start shredding the paper to make a nest. Keep all other pets away from her when she goes into laborand if possible no strangers and the fewer people around the better. Have lots of towels (wash cloth or hand towels work great), un waxed dental floss for umbilical cords (to tie off if they are bleeding), and a nasal sucker (not sure what it is called but used to suck boogers from babies noses at birth or when sick). I would also have your vets number and an emergency vets number as well. It appears this is not her first litter (based on her nipples) so in all likely hood she and her puppies will do well. It sounds like she is very happy with you and you are researching well. As long as you have support I think you would do well in deliverying pups. Good luck.


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

It doesn't look like she'll have many if she has any. 
I took in a dog who was shot in the head with a 12 gauge  She lived and they were going to do it again and I flipped out and took her. She got MASSIVE! Had 9 pups... 
It's really not too hard to take care of the pups and I had 9 lol I heard her go into labor at like 4am so I was able to watch over it all but all I did was watch - everything went great! 
It's a bit messy but if you are prepared it's not bad at all.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dixon*

Dixon

Please keep us all posted on Apple and Merry Christmas to all of you.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

LilTuffGirl said:


> It doesn't look like she'll have many if she has any.
> I took in a dog who was shot in the head with a 12 gauge  She lived and they were going to do it again and I flipped out and took her. She got MASSIVE! Had 9 pups...
> It's really not too hard to take care of the pups and I had 9 lol I heard her go into labor at like 4am so I was able to watch over it all but all I did was watch - everything went great!
> It's a bit messy but if you are prepared it's not bad at all.


OK let me just say that if there is one puppy... as is suspected... taking care of ONE puppy is much more difficult than taking care of a normal sized litter. Not only do you have socialization issues.. but mastitis in mom is a very real concern and problem....keeping pup healthy and warm is a problem.... it is much more labor intensive... I would much rather have a normal sized litter than a litter of one


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

A suggestion that might be naive, but I'll offer it anyway: Would a local GRCA be able to help? Finding a local community of dog lovers would be a away to connect with breeders, trainers, and people who care about the animals.

Bless you for taking Apple in and getting the medical care she needs.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

goldensrbest said:


> I understand that the rescue, rescues animals, that they do good,BUT, when called upon to give help, and they won't unless, a person gives up the dog, i just really,do not like that at all, and i thought that would be exactly what they would do, that did not prove me wrong, i wish they would had.


Think of it this way. Rescue organizations are not public relief organizations. (This isn't the OP situation, I am just saying why rescues can't just pick up the bills for dogs and let the owners keep the dog.) Think of how people would abuse the situation if the rescue wouldn't take possession of the dog.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Here's a thread with information about organizations that offer financial aid to help with veterinary expenses: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...grants-financial-aid-medical-issues-vets.html.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Checking in*

Checking in on you and Apple!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

DaisyGolden said:


> To those of you that know more about this than I do is it possible that she already had a litter but there is still a puppy in her that was stuck for some reason? Just wondering.


After all these weeks (6 or so), the dog's body would be trying to reabsorb the puppy if it had been remaining and Apple would be very much in distress. So I am thinking "leftover" puppy is not possible


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Please, keep us up dated,dixon, i keep thinking of apple.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

lgnutah said:


> Think of it this way. Rescue organizations are not public relief organizations. (This isn't the OP situation, I am just saying why rescues can't just pick up the bills for dogs and let the owners keep the dog.) Think of how people would abuse the situation if the rescue wouldn't take possession of the dog.


I can understand the rescue's method of handling this type of situation as I am sure there are many people that would take advantage of rescues if they could.
I just can't help thinking that there might be a member or two of a rescue organization that would be willing to come to the OP's house when the dog started to whelp on a volunteer basis. Just as a fellow dog lover with experience in these things and not in anyway requiring monetary help from the rescue. I hope I am making sense here.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

If there is only 1 or 2 pups, I think she is going to need a vet to help.


----------



## dixon (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi guys,

First, i hope everyone had good holidays.
We finally got the care credit; we are in early 20's after multiple vet trips, our bank has been damaged lol!

Anyways, i took her to the new vet for an xray( didnt like new vet, they took 40mins to take one exray and told me to follow them if i wanted to see the xray as they have computer issue... They just walk me through the surgery room!! There was a boxer looking dog having a surgery?? Yep, he was opened all the way.. Is this even legal? I and Apple was not even be sanitized, what is Apple jumped to the surgery table.?

They showed me xray and said there was one puppy and its small; she will be able to pass it without any problem but want me to comeback for another to see if there are not other one......

And they charged me $200.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

dixon said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> First, i hope everyone had good holidays.
> We finally got the care credit; we are in early 20's after multiple vet trips, our bank has been damaged lol!
> ...



I am thinking you might want to try a third vet...............


----------



## dixon (Dec 22, 2011)

Hali's Mom said:


> I am thinking you might want to try a third vet...............


Yea, these are two best reviewed vet. Why would they try to take so much money? This new vet would not even listen to me.

She was like "i know honey, thats fine honey, ok". Would not even let me finish talking... Gah

Apple is in my friends moms home now as the vet said she will deliver in a few days. Miss her already :'(


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

dixon said:


> yea, these are two best reviewed vet. Why would they try to take so much money? This new vet would not even listen to me.
> 
> She was like "i know honey, thats fine honey, ok". Would not even let me finish talking... Gah
> 
> apple is in my friends moms home now as the vet said she will deliver in a few days. Miss her already :'(


 i would have to make that my last visit,to her.


----------



## dixon (Dec 22, 2011)

As i just posted, my friend mom called and she said Apples going to have puppy any minutes now.

I am driving as fast as i can there, wish us luck everyone!

Thank you!! Will update


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

can't wait for the update. Just found this post and read all the way threw it. wow what a wild ride.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Hope all goes well.


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Fingers crossed for Apple! :crossfing


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thinking of Apple and her pup!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Hoping for a good outcome for you, Apple, and the pup/pups.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

DIXON

What's your PayPal address? I'd like to donate a little money to help out.

Maybe others will as well if they can ...


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

dborgers said:


> dixon
> 
> what's your paypal address? I'd like to donate a little money to help out.
> 
> Maybe others will as well if they can ...


 i would like to also.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

I just found this thread and also read through the entire thing. I am hoping all the best for Apple and her pup. Please keep us posted when the pup arrives.


----------



## geenz (Aug 3, 2011)

Good luck for you and Apple!!! I hope she delivers her pup/s without any trouble


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I hope that everything goes well for Apple.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Apple*

Praying for Apple and her pup/pups. Please keep us posted. Is Apple at your friends house?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm just seeing this thread too. OMG poor Apple and OP. I hope that the delivery goes well and that mom and pup/puppies are all healthy. Sending good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Continuing to send good thoughts your way. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Sending prayers for you, Apple and her baby/babies.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Hoping for an update soon........am sitting on the edge of my seat.....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Praying for Apple and the baby/babies


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Prayers and Hugs and good thoughts for Apple and Baby...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope mom and puppy/puppies are doing well! 

When you are ready to look for another vet, please let the board know where you are located, I am sure we have board members than recommend a vet in your area.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I too have just read this thread all the way through. My thoughts and prayers are with you, Apple and the pup! Wishing you the very best! I look forward to hearing some great news! :crossfing


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Holding my breath...

I hope the delivery went well. Now comes the tough part for your friend's mom - to make sure that pup is well socialized. I so hope there is a second or third pup... Bless her heart, and thank goodness she offered to help Apple. What a good friend.


----------



## attagirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Any news yet?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Waiting to hear along with everyone else...Hope all has gone well. 

Dixon, thank you for taking Apple in. You obviously love her a lot.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dixon*

Dixon

Praying so hard for Apple and her baby/babies and you!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow, I come back to find that Apple is indeed having a puppy/puppies. I hope she is fine and things are going well at your friend's mother's house. Sending prayers that mom and pup/pups are safe!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Waiting for news of Apple and her puppy and praying everything went well...


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Hoping all went well for Apple and pup/pups.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I can't wait to hear what happened with Apple and her pup. I hope that everthing is ok.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping up*

Bumping up


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

No word yet? I hope all is well and they are just too busy to let us all know.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I _really_ hope she updates soon...


----------



## dixon (Dec 22, 2011)

We had a little girl without any problem but she did not make it over night ... She was just very weak and vet could not really help but told us to keep her warm and keep an eye on her. I and my friend's mom sat entire day but she was just keep fading away from us ..

We took another xray(3hours later first one) to make sure there was nothing left and after we got home from vet, Apple had a little boy (dead) my friend mom thinks that puppy died inside stuck.. 

I called the vet and she said she could not see anything on xray..well, she seemed careless, so I did not argue over this..

Apple did not want to let go of the puppies  she kept trying to lick them and push them with her nose... I was so sad taking babies away from her..

Apples on anti-biotic now..

Thank you everyone


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

OH NO, i am so sorry, poor apple, poor babies.


----------



## dixon (Dec 22, 2011)

goldensrbest said:


> OH NO, i am so sorry, poor apple, poor babies.


Could not get on internet until now :/ sorry for the delay..


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

We all are so wraped up ,in apples story.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry about Apple's puppies but I am glad Apple is ok and safe with you. Please give her a kiss from me.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear the news. I only hope now that Apple is doing well and I am glad you were able to rescue her.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so so sorry. I'm glad that Apple found you though and will have a happy life after all of this.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, no! How sad...

I hope that Apple feels better soon. 

RIP precious puppies...


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

glad she's ok. I hate irresponsible people who let this happen to dogs. Poor girl.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

LilTuffGirl said:


> glad she's ok. I hate irresponsible people who let this happen to dogs. Poor girl.


I had the same exact thought. This was a no-win situation. 

Make sure a reliable vet is working with you guys for the next few weeks. There's still a chance of her getting sick...


----------



## Ithaca (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sorry for Apple's loss and this sad ending for her puppies and all you went through with her and them, but I am so happy to read all you have done for this dog. Your heart is in the right place and Apple has found a very good person to take care of her. Thank you so much.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Ithaca said:


> I'm sorry for Apple's loss and this sad ending for her puppies and all you went through with her and them, but I am so happy to read all you have done for this dog. Your heart is in the right place and Apple has found a very good person to take care of her. Thank you so much.


I couldn't have said it better....


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh I'm so sad for her and you, but glad she is ok. Please keep us updated on her progress. I don't know anything about pregnant animals, but I wonder how she will deal with the loss of the puppies? Thank you for taking such good care of her and I'm sorry the vet seemed careless  Maybe someone on here can give you a good vet to take her.

RIP Sweet puppies. . . you were loved


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, no. 

I am so sad to read that she lost her poor babies. Thank goodness she had you and your friend's mom to help her. She will need some extra love these next few days - though I'm not sure it is even possible for you to show any more love than you have in the past weeks. There will be a special place for you in heaven. 

I hope you will stay around here and keep us updated about your life with Apple.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

DIXON

Do you have a PayPal account? Some of us might like to contribute towards Apple's care. If so, please post it. If not, please let us know an address where anyone wanting to contribute could send a check or money order.

What you've done for Apple is outstandingly kind. God bless you and Apple.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dixon*

Dixon

I am so very sorry about Apple's puppies, but I am glad that Apple is o.k.
Is she still at the vet, or is she at your friend's house?
When can she come home to you?
Did they have to do a C section?


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

I was saddened to read about Apple's pups. I do hope that you keep Apple and hopefully she will get the best care that she needs right now from a good owner like yourself. You have done a very unselfish thing by taking her in. Thank you! We, in my religion, call that a Mitzvah (a good deed)


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Apple's puppies, it's really sad. You have really been through a lot with her, thanks again for taking care of her so well.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

dixon said:


> We had a little girl without any problem but she did not make it over night ... She was just very weak and vet could not really help but told us to keep her warm and keep an eye on her. I and my friend's mom sat entire day but she was just keep fading away from us ..
> 
> We took another xray(3hours later first one) to make sure there was nothing left and after we got home from vet, Apple had a little boy (dead) my friend mom thinks that puppy died inside stuck..
> 
> ...





Karen519 said:


> Dixon
> 
> I am so very sorry about Apple's puppies, but I am glad that Apple is o.k.
> Is she still at the vet, or is she at your friend's house?
> ...


I think op had already posted this info, she was at the friends house, delivered the puppies there, they talked to the vet and got her antibiotics.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

dixon said:


> We had a little girl without any problem but she did not make it over night ... She was just very weak and vet could not really help but told us to keep her warm and keep an eye on her. I and my friend's mom sat entire day but she was just keep fading away from us ..
> 
> We took another xray(3hours later first one) to make sure there was nothing left and after we got home from vet, Apple had a little boy (dead) my friend mom thinks that puppy died inside stuck..
> 
> ...


Oh Dixon sweetheart, I'm so sorry! Apple was a good sport though it all. You gave that puppy a fighting chance and that's the best you *can* do. I am so glad you took Apple in. She is such a beautiful dog. Enjoy her for many years to come. Give her a hug for me.


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Apple has an angel watching over her...You.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

luvbuzz said:


> Apple has an angel watching over her...You.


Thank you for taking Apple under your wing, who knows what might have happened to her trying to have her babies on her own. 
Sorry about the puppies, it is hard to lose them.
Hugs to you and Apple


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that Apple's 2 little ones did not make it. Bless you for taking such good care of her. Hopefully she'll heal quickly, emotionally and phyisically. I hope you and Apple have many happy years together.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Poor Apple and poor wee puppies. Thank you for taking such good care of Apple; hopefully, you two will have a long and happy life together.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dixon*

Dixon

Bless you for being Apple's angel. Can't wait until she is home with you!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for Angels loss of the puppies. They were loved by so many with so many of us cheering them on. My heart goes out to the both of you. I pray that she recovers fully from this and will have a full life with you. Give her lots of hugs and kisses from us for being such a brave girl. You did such a wonderful thing giving her a safe and loving home.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

DIXON

I hope things are going well with Apple. What a sweet thing you've done.

When you come by here to check please leave an address or Paypal email address so people can send some $$ to help out. I realize you're a student and this has cost unexpected expenses. Some of us would like to help


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Aww so sorry to hear of the pups, hope apple gets better soon..give her lots of hugs and kisses and treats too!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dixon*

Stopping by to check on Apple!!


----------

